# Has Vibe makers improved their quality yet?



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

I was curious if Rodbenders or Jann's Netcraft have woke up yet and returned to making the same quality Vibe as the original maker Jim Henkel made? 
I was told they are using cheap hooks and the paint jobs on these lures now leave alot to be desired, not even close to the original makers. I was also told they no longer make Vibes with the brass blades either. When I called Rodbenders they gave me the B.S. the Vibe's with Brass blades didn't sell well, Bull....! It was all about profit over quality.
It's really a shame these clowns at Rodbenders and Jann's Netcraft are now making lures of the same quality as crap made in China. 
Has anyone bought any lately? Have they gone back to using good hooks yet or is it still the crap they were trying to sell last year at this time?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Vibe's are made with VMC treble hooks. They are some quality hooks. There was a period of time when they experimented with lesser quality of hooks, but that was over a year ago. As far as paint job goes, there are only 2 people out there that currently paint Vibe's and they work there butts off to make sure they are quality paint jobs. I apologize if they are not up to yours standards sir.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Might be a good idea to post and question based on your own experience as it appears you are relying on "what you have heard".


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

Matt,
It's great to hear they're back to using VMC hooks again! For me, yes hook quality does mean alot. It's good to hear they're not being made overseas anymore. Thank you for your input.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Your welcome river.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought Bill Edworthy originated the "Vib-E"???


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The Vib-E's are now made back in the good old USA. Until last year, they were made in China the previous 3-4 years and the quality was horrible with cheap hooks, paint jobs that didn't hold up and the belly weights were coming loose. They are much better now and will hold up over time.On the other side of the coin, they discontinued 4 more colors this year with Silver/Chartreuse(good seller and walleye catcher) being one of them.........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Silver/Chart was discontinued due to the amount of money it took to put into that particular lure. It was a good one I'm not going to lie, one of my favs. Others discontinued were General Lee, because it is very similiar to Bengal. Naughty, because of Blood Tiger. And Black Licorice, because it just didn't sell..


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nickel plating is 1/3rd the cost of silver/gold plating, seems like that would be a preferable option to silver for a good bait.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive gotta commend dre for giving us this info. how may lure makers would give you the up front, no bs, replies and behind the scenes info like he has given you. I appreciate the honesty and love the fact that there is no "wizard of oz curtain" with your company. keep up the good work. I know I never leave home without some vib-e's in my bag.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill Edworthy did invent the Vib-E. It was sold to Bill Henkel (sp) and from there,I dont know where it went.
I have been using them for more years than I care to admit.
I still have some prototype lures that the lead keel weight is not plated.
I also have a few original unopened lures that came in plastic bags that were stapled closed. 
I will have to post some pics.
I am glad the hook and finish problems from a few years back is finally solved.
Thanks Dre.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Joshy said:


> ive gotta commend dre for giving us this info. how may lure makers would give you the up front, no bs, replies and behind the scenes info like he has given you. I appreciate the honesty and love the fact that there is no "wizard of oz curtain" with your company. keep up the good work. I know I never leave home without some vib-e's in my bag.


Thank you Josh I appreciate the kind words! Good luck with your business venture too, your off to a great start.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The Heddon Sonar lure was out long before the Vibe E. It inspired many knock offs , Silver Buddy , Zonar are just two that come to mind.

Do-It molds makes the mold and the blanks that an individual can make his own. Only difference I see in the Vib E and the old Heddon Sonar was the Sonar had 3 holes and the Vib E has only one in the top of lure blank. Since the vast majority of fishermen use these in a vertical presentation that brings no major advantage to the table.

Whoever started the Vib E could hardly claim to have invented it. Hold a Sonar next to Vib E and you will see what I mean. As far as effectiveness
I would give a slight edge to Vib E only because of greater color choices. Also more options as to sizes as far as weight.

All things being equal , color ,size etc. on a certain day I could not see anyone being disadvantaged using either lure.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

1 main difference, vibration. the blade on the sonar and most of the other brands is substantially thicker than that of the vib-e. which IMO is the reason that the vib-e starts vibrating on the upsweep quicker than the thicker bladed baits. ive tinkered with vibes and destroyed a few trying to mess with weights, hole locations, etc... I learned a few tricks that i still use, but the most important thing I learned is that these baits are pretty finely tuned. Take away too much weight, move a hole location too much and the baits are worthless. So im a firm beleiver that the baits were MADE, and DESIGNED to be better. bladebaits like crankbaits come in different vibrations, actions, sizes and shapes. and just like crankbaits they are not all the same to the fish.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Lewis said:


> Bill Edworthy did invent the Vib-E. It was sold to Bill Henkel (sp) and from there,I dont know where it went.
> I have been using them for more years than I care to admit.
> I still have some prototype lures that the lead keel weight is not plated.
> I also have a few original unopened lures that came in plastic bags that were stapled closed.
> ...


No problem Lewis. Vibe's are now manufactured by Rodbenders Tackle Inc. in Cambridge, Ohio.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Me...I love my vibees. Own quite a few, and had many from "overseas" but still have never had the weight fall off. Didn't care for hooks for a lil bit, but had enough back up ones to rely on. My favorite color is the chartreuse/green metallic that they did away with. But....I still have *1 left*...I use it exclusively on the ice! Actually lost it once thru the ice to a walleye and someone on here yanked it back out of that fishes' mouth a week a later while I was sitting in the same spot and he gave it back to me!! No bull!!


----------

